# secret supplements



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 26, 2014)

so what's everyone supplement list look like? and what do you find works best for you? mines fairly simple with super pump, right now I'm using Ronnie Coleman's protein(free) but usually go with gold standard. Im using kre alkylyn creatine but I don't really use it often, sometimes in my pre workout for a little extra umph. and then just don't basic vitamin Shoppe bcaas


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 26, 2014)

chicken and pb and oreos :000


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't use a lot of supps.  Just food and a vitamins, and whey on standby when I can't cook.  Maybe a pre-workout now and then with BCAAs.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 26, 2014)

Supplements are hyped up crap, save your money. I could really elaborate on the subject, but I'm tired. Just eat right bro! it really is that simple.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2014)

Horse radish and xtra milk thistle


----------



## Glue Sniffer (Mar 27, 2014)

Arginine, beta carotene, b12, cranberry, vit c, carnitine, calcium and magnesium, chromium, coq10, d3, digestive enzyme, echinacea, fish oil, garlic, glutamine, green tea, kelp, liver detox/regen, protein, taurine, tribulis and preworkout is either CELLUCOR C4 EXTREME or Jay Cutler's LEGEND.  boo ya


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Mar 27, 2014)

A good pre workout like jack3d.   (Only if you just have to)  I never used pre workouts until my divorce.  I'm so ****ing tired now that the only way I can move some iron is with preworkout


----------



## italian1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just pre workout for me. Usually C4. Just need a little boost in energy. Used to do all the whey after wo and casein before bed but food works much better. Eat right and you'll look like you thought you would with all the supps but were wrong about.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 27, 2014)

Whey, bulk Nac powder, bulk caffeine powder.  Thats about it now-a-days.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 27, 2014)

Weight gainer, whey protein, NAC, and creatine.


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 27, 2014)

Ephedrine, caffeine, Hawthorne berry, NAC, and cake


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 27, 2014)

Ive recently just started adding a pro biotic into my supps and i dont know if its just a placebo yet but i rarely feel bloated anymore and my skin has cleared up a lot, i used to get acne breakouts all the time but since using it i haven had one. 
I also use the basics a multi, fish oil and whey.


----------



## Azog (Mar 27, 2014)

Steak and jasmine rice. Srs.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 28, 2014)

What's nac do


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 28, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> What's nac do



liver support


----------



## bvs (Mar 31, 2014)

orange triad multi
dymatize iso 100 whey (post workout)
syntha 6 or musclemeds carnivor (all other times)
micronised creatine monohydrate
NAC, milk thistle, liv52- liver support
digestive enzymes
ZMA
several pre's
glutamine


----------



## Skinnykid (Apr 1, 2014)

weight gainer, protein supp, multivitamins


----------

